# Buying a camera for pen photos



## jscola (Dec 30, 2012)

What is a low cost camera  that I can buy  to post pictures on this site ? I am a electronic  dummy!  Thanks,   Joe S.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 30, 2012)

Joe, define your Budget cheap is relative.  Some members post with phone camera shots.  NIkon Coolpix are 79.00 to $100 off Amazon. The older models will work fine and are cheaper. Use a tripod even a small desk one will help.


----------

